# Weird block



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been listening for a long time, and I "know" a lot of music in the sense that there are many works I can play through in my head without missing too many notes or passages.

So I find it strange that, although I've heard it many times I have difficulty recalling the body of the first movement of Schubert's "Great" C-major symphony. I can bring up the andante, scherzo, and finale movements instantly - but when I go to the first movement, I can't make the transition from the introduction to whatever follows. I just put it on again to remind myself, and thought, "of course, I know this like the back of my hand," but the fact that I can't bring it up cold I find fascinating.

Anyone else have pieces that do this to them?

cheers --


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I particulary struggle when I get a similar sounding theme or musical section in my head. 

I have the same issue with words and names. Say Dusseldorf to me and I won't remember Dittersdorf's name.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I get this a lot too! Often when I'll try to think of piece A, piece B will pop into my head and won't get out for anything...then any music that goes through my head somehow magically morphs into piece B lol.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I remember this happening when trying to work out the coda of the first mvt of Beethoven's Eroica....but now I know it.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I have exactly that problem with Peter's theme from Peter and the Wolf, and the Nutcracker overture. I hear one and then I cannot think of the other. I used to have those pieces on the same record when I was in preschool so maybe that is the problem...


----------

